# HELP:Broken - Camshaft Adjustment Valve - error code 005425



## M8rksimons (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello All, I am hoping some kind people on here can offer some technical assitance.

I purchased my TT a few weeks ago and the engine light has recently came on ..... 

When I got a garage to read the code, the following error was shown:
17939/P1531/005425 - Camshaft Timing Adjustment: Open Circuit
Possible Symptoms
Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON
Possible Causes
Fuse(s) faulty
Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Camshaft Adjustment Valve (N205) faulty
Camshaft Adjustment Valve (N205) faulty
Possible Solutions
Check Fuse(s)
Check Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Camshaft Adjustment Valve (N205)
Check/Replace Camshaft Adjustment Valve (N205)

When I removed the engine cover I could see that a connector had previously been snapped off and crudely silliconed and tie wrapped...probably to sell the car!





*I am hoping that someone can advise on the correct partnumber (56 plate TT, 2.0T BWA engine) and weather this is a plug and play part or whether I would need a garage to fix it?

A DIY guide would be great if anyone has one.*


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Blimey, is Arthur Daley still trading....watch all the youngsters on here, Arthur who?......


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Garage or private purchase? I'd be considering going back to the seller but if there's been more than one previous owner who can say who did that bodge?
I'd also wonder if this was accidental damage or was it while doing some other work on the engine. If so, what?
Hopefully the plug on the end of the wiring loom is OK but if not you can get replacements from Audi.

The words in the manual are straightforward and it seems to be p&p.

♦ Make sure the inlet camshaft control valve 1 -N205- and the housing are free from any kind of dirt.
♦ Do not remove inlet camshaft control valve 1 -N205- from packaging until you are ready to install it.
Caution ♦ Do not expose the inlet camshaft control valve 1 -N205-to shock impacts.

- Lubricate the seal with engine oil.
- Carefully fit inlet camshaft control valve 1 -N205- into housing and press in by hand as far as the stop (exert pressure in line with axis of valve).
- Screw in and tighten bolts to 10Nm and put everything else back as you found it. (I've shortened this bit  )

Removal is just undo the bolt on the bracket for the pipe that runs across the vale, undo the 2 securing bolts and pull it out - not pulling on the electrical connector!!

Sadly I remember Arfur and his VAT.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Try this pn for the N205 valve......06F109257C


----------



## M8rksimons (Mar 30, 2013)

Many thanks guys, I must admit I did have to google Arthur Daily! 

Sounds like a potential DIY job.

I purchased the car from a Dealer called Burton Joyce Cars about 120 miles away, mid April 2013.... who I would not recommend at all.

When I purchased the car the glove box had snapped at the hinge, he glued it saying that it would hold forever now..... as I had traveled up by train I said that I'd take the car however if it broke again I would expect him to replace under the 3 month warranty which he agreed. He has since given me to total run around not answering any of my 50+ calls to his mobile and his office line is answered by someone else who always says that he is "at the auction", apparently he had shipped the glove box to the local garage I recommended to fit it however this has never arrived.

The engine light then came on and a local garage ran the code and took the engine cover off to find the mess that I have described above. I eventually got hold of him by giving another name when I called the land line and he said that he would cover the cost of a local garage to replace...however again he is not answering or returning any calls now.

Any advice on how to deal with this situation would be appreciated, I am preparing for a trading standards / small claims process.

(Apologies for the RANT and going off topic)


----------

